# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  برنامه پشتیبان گرفتن

## amir-shakh

لطفا این تاپیک حذف شود !

----------


## amir-shakh

لطفا این تاپیک حذف شود !

----------


## pumper

شما چرا از ماژول های استاندارد خود پایتون استفاده نمی کنید .مثلا zipfile
من یه نمونه کد ساده براتون میزارم ببینید و مشابه اش رو بکار ببرید:

import sys
import os
import zipfile
if __name__ == '__main__':
    for arg in sys.argv:
        if arg == '-s':
            source = sys.argv[int(sys.argv[1:].index(arg)) + 2] 
        if arg == '-d':
            dest = sys.argv[int(sys.argv[1:].index(arg)) + 2]
    flist = [each for each in os.listdir(source)]
    zf = zipfile.ZipFile(dest, 'w', compression = zipfile.ZIP_DEFLATED)
    for file in flist:
        path=os.path.join(source,file)
        zf.write(path, None , zipfile.ZIP_DEFLATED)

----------

